# Tai Chi Chih?



## Kirk (Dec 23, 2002)

What is Tai Chi Chih?  I saw it advertised as a class in an
Adult continuing education pamphlet.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2002)

I think it's an especially simplified version, for health--there's a weekly TV show of it on here.


----------



## warrior.mama (Dec 24, 2002)

See www.taichichih.org for lots of information and teachers.

I have been teaching T'ai Chi Chih for 10 years.  T'ai Chi Chih is not a martial art - so it is different than T'ai Chi Chuan.  TCC was first taught in 1974 by its originator Justin Stone.  I think of TCC as a form of moving meditation that balances chi.  I especially like it as a complement to kenpo - it is a wonderful balance.  The website will give you a great deal of information.

The TV show mentioned is a great show - I believe Justin Stone is on it.  It usually runs on public education stations so it should be available in most areas in the U.S. if you request it from your PBS station.  

I taught public classes for years and very much enjoy sharing this movement that has added so much to my life.  Currently I teach only to my kenpo family and a class at my work with people who are living with cancer.

Enjoy your search
warrior.mama


----------



## Kirk (Dec 24, 2002)

Very interesting, thanks for the info, and the link!


----------



## Taiji fan (Dec 26, 2002)

mmmnnn looks rather like non descript musical movement from what I can see on the website, looks like taijiquan without the body requirements.......i wish people wouldn't stick the words tai chi in front of things....great ultimate what?  Us poor Taijiquan folk have a hard enough job convincing people that what we do is not simply musical movement and taijiquan can be non combative anyway, just because it is a martial art doesn't mean that the form can't be practised soley as an exercise, (or you do Qigong) it doesn't need to have people 'found' something new...and stick tai chi on it....why don't people ever found a non combative, spirtual exercise that is called 'gentle non combative karate'........I don't know if any of you have seen anything of an organisation called the Taoist Tai Chi Society.......its appalling, losely based on Yang style taiji, and no more good for your health than a flee in your ear.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks for the details *warrior.mama*.


----------



## East Winds (Dec 27, 2002)

Dear oh Dear oh Dear!!!

No wonder Taiji Fan is exasperated!! T'ai Chi Chih invented by Justine Stone???????? Presumably he pre-dated Chen Hsi-I then?? (Sung dynasty - 10th Century A.D.) And if you think that Tai Chi Chih (Tai Chi Ruler) has no martial connection, then your studies have been on a very superfical level.  The Ruler itself is based on the ancient Taiji Jian handle and that alone gives an indication of its martial roots. There is so much new age flummery out there that it is no wonder people become annoyed.

Sorry, I'm O.K. now. I'm back down off my soap box. Need to go practise my Tai Chi Ruler a bit more.

Very best wishes

"When asked about breathing in Taiji, my Master replied, "Yes keep doing it"


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2002)

This isn't the ruler--it's a TV show that has Tai Chi-like movement exercises.


----------



## East Winds (Dec 28, 2002)

Arnisador,

Thanks for the information. I have just removed my foot from my mouth!!

No wonder people become confused!!

Kind regards


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2002)

You're too late! People were looking for Tai Chi ruler info. several months ago and no one knew!


----------



## warrior.mama (Jan 5, 2003)

East Winds - after reading your message, I have a question.  I seem to remember that Tai Chi Ruler (which I don't know but am fascinated by) is also called Tai Chi Chih.  Is this true?

No wonder there is so much confusion with names.  

How long have you been practicing Tai Chi Ruler?  How did you learn?  I have only read about it and seen a video of it.  Any suggestions where I can find more information?

warrior.mama


----------



## East Winds (Jan 6, 2003)

warrior.mamma

Sorry for the confusion. Yes I have always known Tai Chi Chih as Tai Chi Ruler. I learned the basics in China ( in a small town just outside Xian) in 1996 from a Chinese gentleman whom I saw practising it but who had no English. I subsequently continued my studies with a teacher, here in the U.K. It is a superb exercise routine, both for martial and health purposes. It was supposedly founded by Chen Hsi-I in the 10th Century  ( He is also credited with founding Liu Ho Ba Fa). But like so much of Chinese history facts are difficult to establish. 

There is little published on the art, but I know Terry Dunn has done some work in this area via Dragon Door Publications (not sure of their current URL). If you get the chance, give it a try.

Very best wishes

"When asked about breathing in Taiji. my Master replied "Yes, keep doing it"


----------

